# Glass cloth recommendations



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

hi

anyone able to recommend some decent glass cleaning cloths

currently just use kirkland microfibre yellow cloths and autosmart glass cleaner

works pretty good but they can lint a bit

need to be a decent price as will need a few of these:wave:


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

The short pile side of the kirkland work quite well, but for me Microfibre Madness cloudbuster is my go to.

The Rag Company ones are getting some great reviews also.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

The Klin Glass Cloth is worth looking at and is a decent price. 

Alan W


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

Recently bought some of the Premium Glass cloths from Rag Master UK and they seem really good but I've only used the Kent ones in the past so I can only go against those.

The Rag Master ones feel as though they bite into the glass, as though they're doing something, hard to describe.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Another vote for MM CloudBuster here, cracking glass cloth!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Wilko do a short pile glass cloth cleaner, I brought a few of them and in my opinion they are very good, great size too, I split them into two for a more manageable size.

Glass cloths


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Recommendations from Forensic Detailing


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Alan W said:


> The Klin Glass Cloth is worth looking at and is a decent price.
> 
> Alan W


Another vote for these from KLin - http://dooka.co.uk/klin-korea-glass-shine


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Paragon Microfibre cloths for me. Both the fish scale and waffle weave glass cloths are perfect for use with glass. I work the glass cleaner in with the fish scale as they have more bite then wipe dry with the waffle weave. 

The quality doesn't suffer despite the cheap price either.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Paragon's delivery to N.Ireland is £14 so leaves them expensive but they look good, would only be worthwhile if doing a bulk order 

will check out all the links- thanks guys


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

fish scale glass cloth paragon microfibre, dooka and and prestigecarcare sell them


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

Sainsbury's glass cloth £1.5


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Microfibre Madness cloudbuster after trying a few in the past lasts years and years, have other cheaper ones that also do a half decent job as well


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

Wo-wo cloths for me, just brilliant! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bocanegra (Nov 12, 2017)

SystemClenz said:


> Another vote for these from KLin - http://dooka.co.uk/klin-korea-glass-shine


Yet another vote for Klin glass shine


----------



## deez (Sep 12, 2017)

I also recommend the Klin Korea Glass Shine.
I've tried numerous glass clothes in the past, each of course claiming to be smear free, but they weren't always 100% despite a tried and tested technique, then I tried out the Klin Glass Shine, and I will never look back.
I don't think it's just technique, the cloth plays an important part too, so if you go with Klin and have a good technique then you will have excellent results. I recommend to get two (at least) and use one with product, and one for final buff.


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Another vote for Klin glass cloths. They are so good my first batch i ordered was taken by various family members lol. Serves me right for telling them how good they were :lol:


----------



## Blacky010_10 (Aug 21, 2016)

Deathstar said:


> Wo-wo cloths for me, just brilliant!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Another vote for the wowo cloths


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Sam6er said:


> Another vote for Klin glass cloths. They are so good my first batch i ordered was taken by various family members lol. Serves me right for telling them how good they were :lol:[/QUOTE
> 
> A fantastic glass cloth :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

That's 3 recommendations now for the modestly priced (£3.95) Klin Glass cloth! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Anyone used the in2detailing glass cloth?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

euge07 said:


> Anyone used the in2detailing glass cloth?


Which one


----------



## Dada (Aug 5, 2015)

CarPro short loop works just great for me:

https://carpro.uk.com/products/carpro-short-loop-ultra-microfibre-towel-16-x-16

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

chongo said:


> Which one


https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/products/interior-and-glass/glass-cloths.html

this one pal, they only have 1 on their website


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

euge07 said:


> https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/products/interior-and-glass/glass-cloths.html
> 
> this one pal, they only have 1 on their website


I have one similar but not as better than the klin glass cloth:thumb:


----------

